# Problem with new Pannie Plasma....



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I just picked up a new 42" plasma Pannie (42PX80u). It seems to work fine except when I'm watching football or hockey. I have it hooked up to a Direct TV HD receiver using an HDMI cable. The problem is the picture breaks up every 10 seconds. It's not pixelating. I can't quite describe it but it's like the picture is breaking up. It doesn't happen when watching SD channels or even non-sports HD channels. 

I tried posting on AVS forum but have not gotten any responses so I'd figure I'd try on here. 

Please help me figure this out as I'm hosting the Super Bowl party this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

bad signal
how long is the hdmi cable


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try hooking it up using the component connections. If the problem persists its the box - call DirectTV for a new one. If it goes away - its (hopefully) the hdmi cable. Try another one. If it goes away = solved. If it persists (and the length is <10-15') then it could be the hdmi output of the box or the TV has an issue. Call DTV for a new box. If that doesn't fix it - then its the TV and a call to Panasonic is in your future.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

dai said:


> bad signal
> how long is the hdmi cable


The HDMI is a 'generic' one bought on Monoprice. I think it's 3 feet long. Again, it DOESN"T occur on every channel. It only occurs when I'm watching hockey in HD or football in HD. On ESPN, TBS, TNT, locals, I don't see the break up. Again, when I mean break up, I'm not talking about a whole screen blackout. It's like some electricity is zapping my TV. That's the only way I can describe it. 

The other thing that might be the culprit is my coaxial cable. It's extremely long. So rather than having a mess of cables behind my TV, I coiled it up. Would that cause the problem?

I'm going to call Panasonic today if I don't get it fixed. I've tried other forum sites and they tell me it's Direct TV's problem. How can that be if it's not happening to my XBR downstairs.


----------

